# Sky's Cardio Consultation



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is Sky's Cardio Consultation. His surgery is scheduled for tomorrow. Please keep him in your prayers. This will be a very serious surgery for the little guy. 






 

To help with the expensive surgery please donate to the AMAR:
American Maltese Association Rescue


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck Sky, lots of people are pulling for you little one.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lindsay - thanks for posting this. What a thorough cardiologist. He actually explained things better than most human cardiologists!!! It sounds like it's quite risky but I'm praying that little Sky makes it through and lives a long life. Will be praying for him tomorrow and donating again. rayer:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Prayers are going out for this sweet little guy. I'm so happy he is going to get the care he needs and deserves!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm praying that the surgery goes great, and this sweet little guy passes with flying colors!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I know I'm praying for him too! I'm a nervous wreck and I'm not even there nor have meet the little guy. :innocent: I just want him to pull through and have the life he deserves so much!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

rayer: Praying for Sky to pull through this surgery with flying colors. He deserves a chance at life and I hope he gets it. I also will be thinking about him all day tomorrow.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I think I have a crush on that guy. LOL. Prayers for you Sky!!! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just donated to AMA Rescue vs before when I gave to the ChipIn. Can it be earmarked for Sky, Edie or Bron?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sue, it is my understanding that the receipts are being sent to Bron when donations come in to track the funds raised for Sky. I believe Bron said to email/contact her when you donate so she knows. You may want to PM her (but I don't know how often she checks in on SM) or message via FB. She may even have put her personal email in a thread, but I'm not 100% sure. So I will send her a personal email letting her know you donated for Sky.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lmillette said:


> Sue, it is my understanding that the receipts are being sent to Bron when donations come in to track the funds raised for Sky. I believe Bron said to email/contact her when you donate so she knows. You may want to PM her (but I don't know how often she checks in on SM) or message via FB. She may even have put her personal email in a thread, but I'm not 100% sure. So I will send her a personal email letting her know you donated for Sky.


I have her e-mail, Lindsay so I'll send a note. I have been getting updates from her too on Sky since donating the first time. Thanks


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh okay. I did send her note :blush: silly me. I don't why I thought you didn't have her email.  Sorry about that.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

:sweatdrop: awww.... prayers for little Sky tomorrow!~ it is major surgery and I hope he does well through it. The vet sounds like a Peds Cardiologist  there are many similarities :blush:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

We are pulling for you, Sky!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you tomorrow little Sky.:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He sure is going to have a lot done to him. Scared for him but praying he will come through it and will heal up and be a happy little boy!:wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Boy I am just such a nervous wreck for him. You would think I was his mommy, I'm so nervous. I just want it to go smooth and have his recovery go well. All my SM friends are probably going to think I'm insane for being such a nerve ball over this.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

lmillette said:


> Boy I am just such a nervous wreck for him. You would think I was his mommy, I'm so nervous. I just want it to go smooth and have his recovery go well. All my SM friends are probably going to think I'm insane for being such a nerve ball over this.


I just dropped Sky at City of Angels. Ahhhhh!!!! I'm hopeful but my stomach hurts. I wish you could all hold this little guy - he's such a gorgeous little boy.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

smlcm said:


> I just dropped Sky at City of Angels. Ahhhhh!!!! I'm hopeful but my stomach hurts. I wish you could all hold this little guy - he's such a gorgeous little boy.


Thanks for the update Bron. He is in my thoughts and will be all day. I will be anxiously awaiting to hear how the surgery went. I’m praying hard for a good outcome. It’s all so nerve wracking for sure. Please let us know if you can when you get an update on him.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thinking and praying for Little Sky today.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of and praying for Sky and his surgeons. <3


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Praying little Sky has a successful surgery.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Praying for Sky today and asking God to help pull him through this ordeal.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sky, we are all pulling for you today!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

This is Bron's lastest FB post on Sky. He should be getting prepped for surgery now as it is about 10:00am in CA!! Boy this is making me so nervous.

"At 10:30 this morning Sky will undergo his two major heart surgeries. Thanks to many wonderful people we raised $5500 toward his $6000 surgery. There will be two cardiologists performing the surgery and a critical care specialist doing the anesthetic - The A-team. Sky is in great hands and has so many people sending love his way. We've all done everything we can for a dog some of us may never meet and now it's in Sky's paws to pull through. Okay, I'm a nervous wreck."


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update, Lindsay! 

I'm really glad that Sky is getting the much needed medical help that he deserves. It's amazing how a $6000 goal is closed to being reached because of the kind, generous heart of a lot of people here.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Praying for you Sky XXXOOO.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Kaiser said:


> Thanks for the update, Lindsay!
> 
> I'm really glad that Sky is getting the much needed medical help that he deserves. It's amazing how a $6000 goal is closed to being reached because of the kind, generous heart of a lot of people here.


Naz, what is wonderful is that it is a much broader community that have donated. People who rescue other breeds or all breeds. Donations from people who previously adopted from AMA Rescue. We even had a donation from a kind lady who surrendered her dogs to AMA Rescue when she lost her home. Donations from film producers and directors and agents who work in the film business. Friends on Facebook. A man who helped me home a basengi mix years ago. The response has been incredible.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bronw -- do you have an update on the surgery?


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Bronw -- do you have an update on the surgery?


Nothing yet. I will let you know.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Anxiously waiting, and hoping for good news.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Me too!! :Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:

My stomach is in knots!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in on our brave little man, stomach in knots too...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting:rayer:rayer::Waiting:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Just got off the phone with Dr. Arndt the cardiologist. Both procedures were carried out successfully - the balloon was put in first. They were so happy with the way things went that another surgeon stepped in to neuter him which will probably be the most painful part of the experience for Sky. Right now Sky is still coming around so he's not completely in the clear. I will get a call back from the Dr. tonight. Another echo will be done tomorrow to make sure everything is holding up. The Dr. was very pleased and even asked about the possibility of adopting him - that would be awesome.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad the surgery is over, and the Doc thinks ir went well!!!! Praying for a full recovery for Sky!!! It would be AWESOME if the Doctor adopted him!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think we can all take a nice deep breath now. I know I have been holding mine most of the day, as so many have been. 
I am so amazed at how many people this little guy has touched from everyone that has donated ,to the surgeons, anesthesiolgist and the vet doing the neuter. They all stepped up to help this one little guy.
It was so VERY rare to have a dog need both procedures and took amy good hands to bring him though. 
I know all the prayers helped him also. 
As always, our special thanks to Bron who has worked and connected all the dots to make this all happen for this sweet little guy.
Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So happy. I can breathe again. Antsy all day over this. I wrote on FB that doing the neuter was like adding insult to injury, literally. :w00t: I could see him coming out thinking, "I didn't mind them fussing with my heart but did they have to steal the family jewels as payment?" :HistericalSmiley: Continued prayers going Sky's way. :wub:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> So happy. I can breathe again. Antsy all day over this. I wrote on FB that doing the neuter was like adding insult to injury, literally. :w00t: I could see him coming out thinking, "I didn't mind them fussing with my heart but did they have to steal the family jewels as payment?" :HistericalSmiley: Continued prayers going Sky's way. :wub:


Susan you were not alone in thinking that, Dr. Arndt actually mentioned that his neuter will be the most painful part - literally. His heart procedures were done through two tiny incisions - one in the neck and one in the groin. Edie can give you more details but it's incredible.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Amazing, and wonderful! :wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sigh!!!! My stomach has been in knots the whole day. I am so happy for this boy!! I know he isn't out of the woods yet and he is in prayers for a full recovery. Gosh, wouldn't the doctor adopting him be the best ending to his story. Rest up sweet Sky.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What a relief.....been logging on all day. So happy he made it through.:happy dance::happy dance:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

rayer: Thank you God for hearing our prayers. Please continue to watch over this little guy... rayer:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I've been checking all day too. As soon as I loaded Firefox I saw the e-mail from Bron....here I go crying again. I love happy tears! 

YAY for our little buddy, Sky:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, bless the doctors involved for their talents. At least he won't need to face another surgery for neuter. Poor fella. I am so happy to read that he made it through the surgery and it looks successful so far. How wonderful all the people are that made this possible. I wish I could give him a hug/kiss. :wub: Sending positive thoughts for the next phase. :flowers:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How fantastic.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

This is awesome news! so happy for the little guy. That is amazing too about the procedure, I thought it was like open heart. Wow.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Maglily said:


> This is awesome news! so happy for the little guy. That is amazing too about the procedure, I thought it was like open heart. Wow.


It used to be. I thought he would have a big scar too so even I was a little shocked when I heard he only had two small incisions. He wasn't joking when he said that the neuter will bother him more.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Latest update. Sky is resting well. He's still very doped out on pain meds and on telemetry to monitor his heart. So far his vitals all look good.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you for the update Bron!! It is a relief to hear his vitals are doing good. He is consistently in my thoughts. He is such a special guy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to hear he's stable. I think we'll all sleep a little better tonight.:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

oooh good , he came through now for the healing.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you Bron......so great to hear. Your a very special person, an angel on earth. Again, thank you for all you do for you special furbabies.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yippeee Yay!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad everything went well. Hope little sky is resting comfortably and yes, it would be the cherry on topic the vet adopted him!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Sky was released from the hospital today.*

Sky had an uneventful night. His echo looked sensational this morning and he was up and about. When I called in to visit, Dr. Arndt said I could take him home. I filmed the prognosis and will put together a video but his outlook for a normal life is very good. His heart no longer pounds through his chest because his heart is now working. Yeah everyone.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

That is fantastic news! Who would have thought that Sky would only have 2 tiny incisions and go home the next day! Unbelievably awesome!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Fantastic, wonderful, amazing! :grouphug:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Such wonderful news!!! I am beyond ecstatic for him!! I was such a nervous wreck about everything. So glad he is doing well. He is in the best hands for his recovery. Thank you Bron for keeping us updated!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love Bron. I love Sky. I love that I had the opportunity to get involved.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bron -- such wonderful news. Were you able to cover the entire cost of the surgery, or do you still need more donations for Sky. Yes, I already donated, but want to make certain that he's procedure is fully paid for.

I'm so happy for him. Any more talk of the Vet wanting to adopt Sky?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow that is amazing he's ready to go home. He obviously looks happy and ready.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry:HAPPY TEARS!!!! I could not believe when I saw this photo. It's so beautiful in so many ways -- Sky looks so happy and, believe it or not, healthy :chili: and look at Bron, his mom just beaming. I can't begin to say how thrilled I was when I got Bron's e-mail with this photo. I wrote to her that the surgeon's have given Sky the gift of life and Bron and AMA Rescue have given him the gift of a happy life. Whomever gets Sky will be very lucky. :wub::wub: What a doll. So glad that we could help towards his surgery.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bron, you have made my day. That was terrific news and honestly he looks great. I am crying tears of joy!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

smlcm said:


> Sky had an uneventful night. His echo looked sensational this morning and he was up and about. When I called in to visit, Dr. Arndt said I could take him home. I filmed the prognosis and will put together a video but his outlook for a normal life is very good. His heart no longer pounds through his chest because his heart is now working. Yeah everyone.


OMD is that him after surgery.WOW,I'm so happy to see him so well!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

I'm so very happy that little Sky has passed the surgery with flying colors! He is definitely a keeper and I can't thank you enough for helping give this sweetheart a second chance, Bron. This really made my day.


----------

